# Not to be Morbid ....But



## AustinASU (Aug 19, 2012)

Has anyone ever had one of their deceased tortoises taxidermied? Or kept their shells. I think it would be really awesome to keep the tort around, not only that but to teach people about them. If people have done this let me know, or if you feel comfortable with sharing pictures of your beloved torts it would be an honor (even a story added to the pic would be a great way for everyone to know how great of a tort he or she was).


----------



## ascott (Aug 19, 2012)

I have a handful of shells that were entrusted to me for educational purposes (I use to work at a wildlife park and gave walking field trips and such to elementary age children) some are tort shells and one turtle shell....I still have them neatly packed away for when they are needed for that purpose again.

I do not know anyone personally that has one taxi'd but my uncle use to do it for his hobby...and he has a number of critters.

I don't know if I personally would want one taxi'd and remaining because even though a fantastic skilled person can do the job nicely, only the living creature gives off the soul that shines out through their eyes....now, that is only my personal preference and in no way is a moral statement towards anyone at all....to each is their own, you know what I mean?


----------



## AustinASU (Aug 19, 2012)

ascott said:


> I have a handful of shells that were entrusted to me for educational purposes (I use to work at a wildlife park and gave walking field trips and such to elementary age children) some are tort shells and one turtle shell....I still have them neatly packed away for when they are needed for that purpose again.
> 
> I do not know anyone personally that has one taxi'd but my uncle use to do it for his hobby...and he has a number of critters.
> 
> I don't know if I personally would want one taxi'd and remaining because even though a fantastic skilled person can do the job nicely, only the living creature gives off the soul that shines out through their eyes....now, that is only my personal preference and in no way is a moral statement towards anyone at all....to each is their own, you know what I mean?



 yeah i have tons of turtle shells from finding them on river banks or out on ranches ( probably couldn't find water....or raccoon got them). And i totally know what you mean, i just thought it was really interesting, and hopefully will get someone to chime in and post some pics of one of theirs.


----------



## wellington (Aug 19, 2012)

Have you seen the ad on fauna classified? They have a sulcata hatching preserved in a jar. I guess the place does that if one of their hatchlings die. I don't think I could keep it. I know others on here has said they have one or so of their own. Can't remember who. Hopefully they will see this thread.


----------



## Turtulas-Len (Aug 19, 2012)

Here are a few pics of the saved shell of my first yellow footed tortoise and a mounted red footed tortoise that I had given to my wife to be at that time,(we now have been married 37 years) they were both imports, as was just about everything back then.The yellow foot measured 28 inches, his name was Big Boy,The red foot was an adult male and named Schroeder, When Schroeder died, a high school friend who was studying to be a taxidermist offered to mount him for $10. After he finished, he swore he would never do another turtle ever, After he got him apart there was nothing to hook the legs to., but as you can see in the pics he really did a great job with Schroeder. I did the work on Big Boy,I saved the legs planning on making a small tray using his legs and feet for the tray legs, but that never happened. Big Boy after cleaning and drying is finished with many many many coats of Elmers glue inside and out, and then many coats of paste wax on the outer shell to help fill the cracks and leave a smooth surface.


----------



## wellington (Aug 19, 2012)

WOW Len, kinda cool, then kinda creepy.


----------



## AustinASU (Aug 19, 2012)

Wow he did a great job on Schroeder And wow your yellow foot must have been an amazing beast to see in his prime, that is one of the largest yellowfoots shell I've ever seen. He must've been a basin yellow foot.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Aug 20, 2012)

I know of several that have, i have not. Unsure if i would, probably not!


----------



## N2TORTS (Aug 20, 2012)

yes .... some in jars, others buried ( for un earthing later) and even a few in the freezer out back ~


----------



## chase thorn (Aug 20, 2012)

I think I would bury and then dig up once mother nature cleaned out the shell! In a way, most people keep a collar after a dog or cat passes... Why not keep a torts shell? I would then somehow preserve the shell and keep it from breaking or cracking by putting some type of sealant on it 

Just a thought. Very sad though though  Don't want any of my guys kicking the bucket any time soon!


----------



## AustinASU (Aug 20, 2012)

It would be cool to see a large Galopogas done.....Down to the bone structure....it really amazing to see the mechanics of these collosals...especially the Atlas Tortoise...what a beast.


----------



## wellington (Aug 20, 2012)

My leopard will out live me. So, I am going to be cremated and pass my remains to Tatums new owner to be used as his mud pit


----------



## AustinASU (Aug 20, 2012)

ROFL.....sad....but friggin hilarious...if only we could grow a shell and live like a tort


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Aug 20, 2012)

AustinASU said:


> *It would be cool to see a large Galopogas done.....*



*This is a picture of one of my friends deceased tortoises that i took several years back. One is a large male galop and the other is a large female aldabra. I found them interesting, however felt very sad actually seeing them.*


----------



## AustinASU (Aug 20, 2012)

wow they must've been some really amazing torts!!! And are those real shrunkin heads on the left...if so thats creepy as all get out.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Aug 20, 2012)

AustinASU said:


> *And are those real shrunkin heads on the left...*



*Yes they were!*


----------



## AustinASU (Aug 20, 2012)

.......that stuff would give me nightmares!


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Aug 20, 2012)

AustinASU said:


> *.......that stuff would give me nightmares!
> *




*Me also!*


----------



## EKLC (Aug 21, 2012)

wellington said:


> My leopard will out live me. So, I am going to be cremated and pass my remains to Tatums new owner to be used as his mud pit



I like this idea. Maybe have the ashes sprinkled over greens for calcium?


----------



## Terry Allan Hall (Aug 21, 2012)

ALDABRAMAN said:


> AustinASU said:
> 
> 
> > *It would be cool to see a large Galopogas done.....*
> ...



Are those Jivaro trophy heads in the glass case?

Edit: I see that my question was answered...how did he get them into the US (if the statute of limitations hasn't yet run out, I can wait for that answer )...I brought one back from Brazil, but it got confiscated!


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Aug 21, 2012)

Terry Allan Hall said:


> ALDABRAMAN said:
> 
> 
> > AustinASU said:
> ...



*I do not know, i just asked if they were real and really had no further coversation regarding them.*


----------



## Terry Allan Hall (Aug 21, 2012)

ALDABRAMAN said:


> Terry Allan Hall said:
> 
> 
> > ALDABRAMAN said:
> ...



OK...


----------



## Masin (Aug 21, 2012)

ALDABRAMAN said:


> I do not know, i just asked if they were real and really had no further coversation regarding them.



I would also avoid any questions after finding out they are in fact real body parts. Smart man, haha.
But really, what a beautiful exhibit (all of them) was this your first time seeing your guys' shell empty? I can't imagine how interesting it is to see.


----------



## BowandWalter (Aug 21, 2012)

When I was really little my parents friends had a perfectly stuffed desert tortoise, like PERFECT. I'll have to get a picture next time I'm there, whoever stuffed it even got the eyes right. I used to crawl around pushing it in front of me because I was convinced it was just pretending to be stuffed, and if I watched it enough it would give itself away.


----------



## AustinASU (Aug 21, 2012)

haha too funny, how big was the stuffed desert tortoise....hahaha i bet he was the slowest tort ever


----------



## BowandWalter (Aug 21, 2012)

AustinASU said:


> haha too funny, how big was the stuffed desert tortoise....hahaha i bet he was the slowest tort ever



8 inches probably. He was really disappointing to my 3-4 year old mind, I remember thinking "he must blink at exactly the moment I do".


----------



## AustinASU (Aug 21, 2012)

Bahahaha...while most of us played with hotwheels....we have those who play with stuffed torts


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Aug 22, 2012)

Masin said:


> ALDABRAMAN said:
> 
> 
> > I do not know, i just asked if they were real and really had no further coversation regarding them.
> ...



*Those tortoises were not mine, I actually never seen either one of them alive. They had a large male radiated shell (WC) that was killed while being shipped that was just so large, incredible. (No pic!) *


----------



## AustinASU (Aug 22, 2012)

ALDABRAMAN said:


> Masin said:
> 
> 
> > ALDABRAMAN said:
> ...



That would be awesome too see
Sad that it died in shipping


----------



## Eweezyfosheezy (Aug 22, 2012)

Greg that house looks creepy as hell lol. Shrunken heads give me the chills. I would definitely love to see that radiated shell.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Aug 22, 2012)

Eweezyfosheezy said:


> Greg that house looks creepy as hell lol. Shrunken heads give me the chills. I would definitely love to see that radiated shell.



*Really not that creepy, just the head thing. They had a lot of neat things, my friendship is about the tortoises, anyway, the radiated was at least 24" SL and just big and round. I really wish i had a picture, just never took one. I had to dig and find this picture, it is many years old.*


----------



## Eweezyfosheezy (Aug 22, 2012)

ALDABRAMAN said:


> Eweezyfosheezy said:
> 
> 
> > Greg that house looks creepy as hell lol. Shrunken heads give me the chills. I would definitely love to see that radiated shell.
> ...



Not saying the guy is creepy or anything its just shrunken heads freak me out lol. My god 24" I had no idea they could get that big. That really would be a site to see! Its making me want to get into radiateds. That way I can have a three way gladiator fight to the death with my sulcatas, gpp, and radiateds and see which one is the best species lol.


----------



## AustinASU (Aug 22, 2012)

Holy cow!!! that big!!! that radiated had to be super old!


----------



## AustinASU (Aug 24, 2012)

Anymore pics anyone


----------



## Vishnu2 (Aug 24, 2012)

Len said:


> Here are a few pics of the saved shell of my first yellow footed tortoise and a mounted red footed tortoise that I had given to my wife to be at that time,(we now have been married 37 years) they were both imports, as was just about everything back then.The yellow foot measured 28 inches, his name was Big Boy,The red foot was an adult male and named Schroeder, When Schroeder died, a high school friend who was studying to be a taxidermist offered to mount him for $10. After he finished, he swore he would never do another turtle ever, After he got him apart there was nothing to hook the legs to., but as you can see in the pics he really did a great job with Schroeder. I did the work on Big Boy,I saved the legs planning on making a small tray using his legs and feet for the tray legs, but that never happened. Big Boy after cleaning and drying is finished with many many many coats of Elmers glue inside and out, and then many coats of paste wax on the outer shell to help fill the cracks and leave a smooth surface.



That one next to the clock is amazing. I am seriously impressed. Wow. 





ALDABRAMAN said:


> AustinASU said:
> 
> 
> > *And are those real shrunkin heads on the left...*
> ...



Uhhhh, what kind of people do you hang out with? Lol.


----------



## AustinASU (Aug 24, 2012)

Lols ones i wouldn't want to mess with lola


----------

